# Knight rider Mini-z's 4 SALE



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Mini- z drivers..
Up for sale is the Knight rider Kitt & Karr mini-z. These are on the dummy chassis. Both cars have working scanners, fog lights & tail lights. They have not been used. Karr is the blue/silver combo. Still in the original boxes. I've had these for about 4yrs. Asking $100 for both. Sorry for not having pictures.Camera is acting up. Thank you for looking. Must sell!!


----------

